# HPI for Wellness Visit



## Kreismann (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know if anyone else uses Office visit codes for well visits, and how do you document the HPI part since there is not present illness. 
Any suggestions on what to document in there?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 20, 2015)

If it is a wellness visit you are not to use office visit codes.  Under what circumstance would you do this?


----------

